# HELP with SONY VCR/DVD recorder



## YummyDD (Feb 22, 2009)

After hooking up our brand new Sony dvd recorder (a Christmas gift for the family) , we have black & white picture with lines and no sound. We have checked the wires over and over again and even bought brand spankin new ones. Could it be my Surround Sound? Or my TV getting old? Or is this a lemon? I want to troubleshoot before I have to send it out for repairs. My bedroom TV (Samsung VCR/DVD combo) won't play any DVD movies. It plays my CD's, but no movies. Oh yeah, and my remote doesn't work so any feature I like to use I CAN'T USE WITHOUT THE REMOTE CONTROL!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave: - we'll try to help but one thing at a time please.

First, tell us make/model number of VCR/DVD and TV.
Also exactly how you have it hooked up (in detail).

We'll go from there.


----------



## YummyDD (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a sony VCR/DVD Recorder model # RDRVX560. I have it hooked into the TV and cable box, then the TV hooked into the surround sound. BUT it seems as though there's no room in back of surround sound to connect from the DVD. Would that have anything to do with the picture not playing properly and black & white as well as no sound?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Again lets take it one step at a time.

We need to know what type cables you're using between the VCR/DVD and the TV, and what color are they and what label is on the connections of both TV and VCR/DVD (Input 1? Red/White/Yellow???) Also the make and model of the TV.

We'll deal with the surround sound after we get the TV working.


----------

